#  > General Zone >  > Computer & Internet >  >  >  ASTM Table 6A ?

## solentlife

I'm trying to find an online Table 6A Crude Oil VCF calculator or utility that I can download to replace the book that has been 'nicked' from me during last appointment.



Does anyone have a url that links to Table 6A ?

CheersSee More: ASTM Table 6A ?

----------


## JX2

You can use this Basic routine in Excel, OpenOffice, or other device that uses Basic language.

Function Round(nP1, nP2)
    Round = Int(nP1 * 10 ^ (nP2) + 0.5) / 10 ^ (nP2)
End Function
Function TB6A(nAPI, nTemp)
    lflag = True
    If nAPI = "" Or nTemp = "" Then
        lflag = False
    End If
    If nAPI < -10 Or nAPI > 100 Then
        lflag = False
    End If
    If nTemp < -58 Or nTemp > 302 Then
        lflag = False
    End If
    nD = nAPI
    nT = nTemp
    RO = 141360.198 / (nD + 131.5)
    K0 = 341.0957: K1 = 0
    nZ = K0 / RO ^ 2 + K1 / RO
    If lflag = True Then
        TB6A = Round(Exp(-nZ * (nT - 60) * (1 + 0.8 * nZ * (nT - 60))), 5)
    Else
        TB6A = ""
    End If
End Function

----------


## pigkyjoy

thank you

----------

